# Watching tv in a 2012 autotrail



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi can anybody tell me how to watch the large tv and not have the dash tv working as well.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Dont think this is possible, we just tilt it up no we cant see it.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't know if it's the same (or similar) to mine in a 2011 AutoTrail, but if it is, press and hold the 'source' button for a few seconds and it might switch off the screen small screen and leave the drop down one on.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

G7UXG said:


> Don't know if it's the same (or similar) to mine in a 2011 AutoTrail, but if it is, press and hold the 'source' button for a few seconds and it might switch off the screen small screen and leave the drop down one on.


That's what you do on mine to switch the center dash screen off .


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you thought of asking your dealer, or contacting Autotrail themselves to get a definitive answer?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

G7UXG said:


> Don't know if it's the same (or similar) to mine in a 2011 AutoTrail, but if it is, press and hold the 'source' button for a few seconds and it might switch off the screen small screen and leave the drop down one on.


That's all there is to it, switch the in-dash one off using the method described above.


----------

